# Think or Swim Canada



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Is anyone here using the ToS Canada platform with TDW? How do you link it with your accounts?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I spoke with a gent on the Live Chat. Here's the low down:

Don't bother reading the website, commissions schedules are out of date, information is scattered. Fret not, they hope to update the website by the end of this year.

ThinkorSwim.ca doesn't have account integration with TD Waterhouse Canada. They have to create an account specific to the ThinkorSwim platform. I didn't ask how a transfer would work but I assume it's complicated.

They told me I would have to hold a $10,000 minimum balance and perform 10 trades per month, or I would be asked to leave the platform. They couldn't specify if that was 10 on average (i.e. 30 trades per quarter) or 10 per month strict. Trading equities costs $9.99 flat ($7 after 50 trades per month), and Options are $9.99 flat plus $1.25/contract.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

somehow the most important factoid has been omitted.

tos currently offers only 100% US accounts.

full integration of canadian markets, canadian rrsps & other registered accounts, etc by end of this year ? i wouldn't hold the breath.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

That's true, if you fund your account with CDN cash it gets converted to USD, it's not setup to trade with Canadian accounts yet and there's no ETA


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

dont touch them


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

ddkay said:


> Trading equities costs $9.99 flat ($7 after 50 trades per month), and Options are $9.99 flat plus $1.25/contract.


That is exactly what iTrade offers, and I'm sure TD Waterhouse offers the same.
Why bother with these dudes?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You would only bother if you wanted a live platform. Paper money (simulated trading) is free so you can still experiment. If you meet ToS minimum requirements, you get a free live platform, free data, free charts.

The same thing for free on TD Waterhouse via Active Trader, requires 150+ trades per quarter (50+ per month) to qualify. Or 30+ trades per quarter (10+ per month) and then $99/month. ToS is much more affordable.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Interesting.... I am pretty sure my commissions are lower than that. Then again, I also trade often. It's all negotiable you know?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

TD Waterhouse just updated their platform rates. Customers need a minimum of 30 trades to qualify, then it costs $19/mo (instead of $99) for Active Trader and $29/mo (instead of $199) for Active Trader Plus. Maybe they saw this thread and realized how outrageous their prices were. 

http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/activetrader/dataplan.jsp


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

TD Waterhouse have the worst Web Site of any of the major banks, i don't know why anyone bothers.

RBC and Scotia are light years ahead of TD.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

TD Waterhouse is in the process of a major website upgrade. I'd say that RBC and Scotiabank have their quirks as well...


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like this may finally happen? This popped up on the website today http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/products...age/electronic-services/us-trading-platforms/


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Everyone keep in mind that this platform is only for non-registered TD Waterhouse accounts (i.e. U.S. dollar margin accounts and not for RRSP, etc.)

However, even those of us with TDW RRSP accounts, can still download the paperMoney version of ThinkorSwim as a practice account.

I've used paperMoney in the past and I really like it for evaluating option trade set ups.


----------

